# Sensor de presencia de alcanze 100m



## pedrorivas (Feb 27, 2007)

Saludos Srs. del Foro

Busco un equipo que funcione como sensor de presencia de unos 100 metros de alcanze para usar en una mina, en la parte trasera de un volquete y de esa forma disminuir el numero de desesos en esa area, lei algo por aqui acerca de un sensor de calor para diferenciar personas de objetos, ya estoy sobre la marcha en ese camino, pero especificamente me sugirieron un principio inalambrico , con emisor y receptor a una frencuencia dada y que vaya un contacto al PLC para llevar cuenta de la presencia de una persona en la parte trasera del volquete.

De todas maneras se aceptan todas las sugerencias mientras mas baratas y efectivas mejor

GRACIAS


----------



## Perromuerto (Feb 27, 2007)

Para algo tan serio y delicado como la vida humana, y un asunto tan especializado como la Seguridad industrial, debe consultarse a un especialista. Debe ser uno local que conozca la legislación nacional respectiva. Cualquier accidente o fatalidad causada por el fallo del sistema, puede traer consecuencias legales graves.
Por favor no improvise.


----------



## chuko (Mar 5, 2007)

¿Se puede utilizar un radar?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 5, 2007)

Para este tipo de aplicaciones con consecuencias legales, te recomendaría que averiguaras sobre sensores de microondas, que son los que se usan en control de seguridad perimetral, estos aparte de detectar la interrupcion de señal tambien permite saber a que distancia se ha interrumpido la señal.


----------



## thors (Mar 6, 2007)

en el mercado existen medidores de distancia por laser  y por ultra sonido pero no si hay para 100 metros ...
lo que dice Luis Eduardo Sánchez tiene razon pero solo tu conoces el entorno de trabajo

lo que ocupes tiene que ir acompañado de politicas de seguridad que involucren a todo el personal


----------

